# WHICH ONE?  Logitech Z-2300 or Z-2200 or Kilpch 2.1 or Creative 2.1



## djdownfawl

hi there,
I want to know whats the best sounding, as in Powerful bass and sound clarity pc speaker system out there.
I currently bought the Z-2300's but haven't tried em yet, as they are still in the shipment process.
I heard they are pretty good but they have no midtone definition.  Still Cnet Rates them with a spectacular rating of 9.0.
Lot of other people complain about them as of no midtone definition.
Other people compare the predecessors 2200's are better than 2300's as the satellites on the 2200s have a bigger driver.  
Subs are the same size and are also rated 120w rms on both systems.

I need a advice on getting any 2.1 pc speaker system which is powerful and has a clear sound output.  

i currently paid $103 for the 2300's, but if somebody suggests that any other system is better i can probably return them and get what you guys suggest me to get.

Thank you 
Your help will be greatly appreciated!
Nit


----------



## Geoff

I have the z-5300's, which is basically the same as yours, except its 5.1 instead of 2.1.  The bass is very deep, and it's usually too deep when it's on full, so I need to turn them down.  As for the clarity, they are the clearest i've seen in computer speakers in the same price range, I find them to have very clear highs and lows, and decent mids.


----------



## djdownfawl

i didnt have a 5.1 card in my laptop so i decided to by the 2300's do u think i made a good choice? or what else would u suggest?


----------



## Geoff

djdownfawl said:
			
		

> i didnt have a 5.1 card in my laptop so i decided to by the 2300's do u think i made a good choice? or what else would u suggest?


The z-2300's are very good, they just dont have surround sound.  The only times I would say that the 5300's would be better is if you watch alot of movies or play alot of games with your laptop.  If you do, you may want to pick up an Audigy 2ZS Notebook edition, which supports 5.1.


----------



## Beyond

Can you spend a little more?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836136102


----------



## Kuli24

Klipsch Klipsch Klipsch!!!  Even the 2.1 system is mind boggling.  I prefer Klipsch to Logitech any day.  The sound is so clear and the speakers are so powerful.


----------



## holyjunk

Kuli24 said:
			
		

> Klipsch Klipsch Klipsch!!!  Even the 2.1 system is mind boggling.  I prefer Klipsch to Logitech any day.  The sound is so clear and the speakers are so powerful.


Why is this? Is this proved on any opinion that could be considered not retarded. Both are good in my opinion. I just like logitech a little better because I have them. Which is probably the same case for you.


----------



## Kuli24

I liked the Klipsch better than the Logitech, and THEN I bought them.


----------



## dillon157

I listened to both systems before I made a decision on what to buy and the Klipsch won my ears. I'm completely satisfied with the Klipsch promedia 2.1. I think they sound great and as crazy as this sounds, sometimes I prefer to listen to my Klipsch speakers than my AKG K240s headphones... Sound is just a matter of opinion though. Perfect sound is perfect, but at this level its just a matter of what you like to hear. Each headphone/speaker manufacturer has a slightly different sound. Idealy, you would want to listen to each to see which sound you prefer but otherwise all I can say is the Klipsch speakers are THX certified which says alot.


----------



## dillon157

Beyond said:
			
		

> Can you spend a little more?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836136102


 
As happy as I am with my Klipsch ProMedia, I have heard good things about those speakers. And they look awesome!


----------

